# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Box Ver 2.3.9 and All in One Rev 1.0.0 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Asansam Box Ver 2.3.9 and All in One Rev 1.0.0 Released* *Asansam Box Version 2.3.9*     *
First In the World Again  And Completely Separate From  ASANSAM Team*  *  Add RESTORE PB * *GT-i9195L One Click Restore PB GT-i9195T One Click Restore PB GT-i9197 One Click Restore PB GT-S7270 One Click Restore PB GT-S7275 One Click Restore PB GT-S7272 One Click Restore PB GT-N9000 One Click Restore PB GT-N9002 One Click Restore PB GT-N9005 One Click Restore PB GT-N9006 One Click Restore PB SM-N900T One Click Restore PB SM-N900P One Click Restore PB SM-N900A One Click Restore PB SM-N900V One Click Restore PB SM-N900R4 One Click Restore PB SM-N9008 One Click Restore PB SM-N900J One Click Restore PB SM-N900K One Click Restore PB SM-N9009 One Click Restore PB SM-N900S One Click Restore PB*       *About Restore PB* *please read carefully before use this button = Risk
This option and Button is for only phones that startup is ok but when go  to recovery mode show u E: failed to mount /efs (Invalid argument) or  Not show EFS block in mount command
Please read manual before use this button* http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f716/warning-please-read-post-before-use-restore-pb-warning-1661676/      *ALL IN ONE REV 1.0.0  Asansam box full setup(Asansam 2.3.9 and ASF 1.1.3) * *
 About Asansam ALL IN ONE Unistall and remove all about asansam and asf and 
then install All in one*    *About support files server*   *ASANSAM Server Working now!!!
without any problem with high speed and Powerful *   *New Terms and Conditions in gsmhosting.com*  *
All thanks and Useless Posts after Release new updates Deleted*  * 
Use Tanx Button Only*     *
Download ============ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 ========================*   *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   *Just For Warm UP*** * 
BR
Shamseldeen Victory*

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم حبيبي عاالمتابعة

----------


## aissaok

مشكور الاخ SHAKS على المتابعة
هل يمكن توضيح معنى التحذير 
please read carefully before use this button = Risk
This option and Button is for only phones that startup is ok but when go to recovery mode show u E: failed to mount /efs (Invalid argument) or Not show EFS block in mount command
حتى تعم الفائدة

----------

